# Scotsman on holiday- where to fly fish for trout near Wadsorth



## tammy troot (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi!

I am coming across from Aberdeen, Scotland to Wadsworth on Friday for 10 days, and would be very grateful for some advice as to where I could fly fish for trout nearby. Preferably on the dry fly-cost not too important-hard to believe from a Highlander, I know!! 

Would prefer something no too public and busy, if at all possible.

Our friend has bought me a licence, and I think she has set one day up, but I'm not too sure as I dont want to bother her too much.

any help would be much appreciated!


Andy


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Small world! I have a very good friend in Peterhead. 
Sorry I can't help with where to go, but I am sure some sage on here wouldn't mind helping you out with info.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.flyfisherman.com/midwest/rmohio/index.html I'd imagine most folks are targeting the steelhead this time of year and they are not too likely to take a dry fly anyhow


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Andy,go east on rt 76 out of wadsworth to rt 71 south and off the rt 13 exit going south is a town called Bellville where the Clear Fork of the Mohican river runs through and it has trout.Probably 55 mi/35k distance. Type "mad river outfitters" in your search engine and it will put you in touch w/ some local specialists and guides if you need one,TC1


----------



## tammy troot (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks to all that replied

Came across last night so will give these suggestions a go.

Bit cold fro dry fly, but hopefully the warmer weather will oblige!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

This time of yr there are lots of terrestrials,such as crickets, grasshoppers and beetles and trout love them all right up to when the frost kiils them and that aint happened yet. A #14 12 or 14 cricket can really turn some heads. Don't forget ants,they are trout candy. Don't think mayfly unless you get into some olives,the land based bugs will be the topwater bite. The biggest caddis of the year comes off right now too,the Rusty October caddis of the genus Limocephalus,a #6-8,good luck,TC1


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

too cold for a dry fly? no such thing!
this time of year I like throwing caddis and midges, terrestrials as tc1 said will take fish too. there are some very small mayflies out on cloudy days. good luck and let us know how you do, I sadly will not be doing any dry fly fishing this weekend just steelheading:B


----------



## tammy troot (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks good thanks

At home we are now in the closed season fro Brown trout-does the same apply here??

Andy


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

No closed season over here in Ohio.
You'll be really close to the lk erie tributaries,you might want to give steelhead (lake run rainbows)a try. Use streamers casting up and across and let them swing out,like you do for atlantics. A 5 or 6 wt would be fine,TC1


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Beetles, ants and stimis like flies are doing well for me this week. But I live in WV where there are plenty of great trout fishing.


----------



## tammy troot (Oct 13, 2008)

I just typed a long report on how I got o today, and lost it before it was posted. Bummer!

can someone tell me how to do a fairly long message without being logged out in the process??


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm curious just shorten it up you shouldn't be logged out?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

When you go to post it, it should have said you needed to log back in and should have taken you there automaticly. Then when you log back in it should post by itself.


----------



## tammy troot (Oct 13, 2008)

thats what I did, but I still lost it!

Will try again-would like to share with you the differences I experienced from home

Andy


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Shoot me a PM I can suggest some dry flying out west, or try steelheading for the day. It's the season, we still need some more *RAIN RAIN RAIN*.


----------

